# Jack and maisey at the beach!



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

few pictures of jack and maisey (brother and sister) at skegness x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

There really good pictures..

Are they same kind of breed they just look the same but diff colour..lol.


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

yea they're both jack russell x bichon frise! i brought my girlfriend maisey and then was obesessed with jack and went back a day later because i had to have him!


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

Heres some more 



























































































In the caravan:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryan2009 said:


> yea they're both jack russell x bichon frise! i brought my girlfriend maisey and then was obesessed with jack and went back a day later because i had to have him!


Aww thats nice to hear that!... and again lovely pictures ... Blob on it way...:thumbup:


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

blob on it way? lol i dont understand?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, great pictures! Maisey and Jack look stunning. wonderful looking little dogs. I have fallen in love.


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

awww thank you


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw thats such a cute story bet Jack was glad to see you coming back for him!
There gorg dogs, any pics of maisey when shes all dry?? lol


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Great pictures, my friend has a little dog called Maisie and she is almost identical to your Maisie!!! She is a wire coated jrt.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like they are having so much fun


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

thats the only "dry" picture i have of maisey lol its from a few months ago, shes my girlfriends dog so when i see her later ill get some more


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryan2009 said:


> blob on it way? lol i dont understand?


I am give you rep/ green blob for your nice pictures..


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I am give you rep/ green blob for your nice pictures..


i may be really stupid but i still dont understand? lol


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

i now understand what it means


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs!  I haven't been to Skeggy in years!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous pics


----------

